# محاضرات فى مادة هندسة الموانى و حماية الشواطىء



## sasadanger (20 مايو 2010)

أقدم لكل طلبة الهندسة المدنية محاضرات فى مادة هندسة الموانى و حماية الشواطىء 

المحاضرات للأستاذ دكتور ثروت سرحان 

أستاذ فى هندسة الموانى و منشآت حماية الشواطىء 

فى كلية الهندسة جامعة المنصورة




​


----------



## engmze (22 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وانا كنت محتاجها جدا


----------



## sasadanger (22 مايو 2010)

*جزانى وجزاك الله كل خير
مشكور على المرور والرد 
تقبل فائق احترامى
*


----------



## تامر عبدالعظيم (23 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااا


----------



## sasadanger (24 مايو 2010)

*تسلم اخى تامر على المرور والرد 
تقبل فائق احترامى وتحياتى

*


----------



## بوعنقة (4 يونيو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررر وبارك الله فيكككككككككككككك


----------



## sasadanger (5 يونيو 2010)

تسلم وبارك الله فيك وفينا ان شاء الله

انتظرو الجديد . . .


----------



## hussein74 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير اخي العزيز


----------



## Eng_Ahmed Esmat (10 يناير 2013)

برجاء اعادة الرفع وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (9 فبراير 2013)

sasadanger قال:


> أقدم لكل طلبة الهندسة المدنية محاضرات فى مادة هندسة الموانى و حماية الشواطىء
> 
> المحاضرات للأستاذ دكتور ثروت سرحان
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم
نتمنى عليك اعادة تحميل الروابط من جديد حيث انها لا تعمل
مع الشكر مقدما


----------



## ehabelfar2010 (16 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engineer (16 مايو 2013)

مغلق لتلف الرابط


----------

